
Introducing Masse, a New Shopping Platform Combatting Fake Reviews - Nelkins
https://www.vogue.com/article/introducing-masse-a-new-shopping-platform-combatting-fake-reviews
======
Nelkins
Hey all, this is the startup I work for (I'm employee #1), and we launch
today! It's a product recommendations app for iPhone that allows you to ask
your friends questions and get recommendations in response. Think Stack
Overflow meets Instagram meets product reviews.

If anyone is interested in the tech stack, the iOS app is in Swift, the
backend is about 90% F# running on AWS Lambda, and for our DB we're using a
combination of Postgres, Dynamo, and Neo4j.

Link to app is here: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/masse-
app/id1400627501?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/masse-
app/id1400627501?mt=8)

Any and all feedback is appreciated! :)

~~~
amch
As employee #1, presumably you had a say in choosing the tech stack - any
particular reason why you chose F#?

~~~
Nelkins
The team is mostly ex-Jet, and we had a good experience using F# there.
Expressive type system, pattern matching, etc. etc. It has all the bells and
whistles of a modern programming language. I find that it is very effective
for rapid iteration: the type system protects you from bugs when you don't
have time for complete test coverage, and there's basically a .NET library for
everything under the sun. It makes it easier to spend our time focused on
pushing out business features. Also the dotnet CLI tool for Lambda is really
easy to use, and made getting something up and running a breeze.

I had also been using it daily for the past two and a half years, so it was
just easy to hit the ground running with it. The second employee hire was my
boss at Jet and he was on board using it, so we simply continued.

------
Ondasetron
Very cool. Any chance you guys considered the SAFE stack?

~~~
Nelkins
ha, Not really. We are using Giraffe though, which is pretty close to the "S"
(Saturn, which is a layer on top of Giraffe).

